
TDD on crack  - fogus
http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/39639
======
joshwa
He's just described ZenTest::Autotest.

<http://zentest.rubyforge.org/ZenTest/Autotest.html>

I've actually been spending the last week getting this working with my
java/junit/ant workflow, so it's at least somewhat portable to other
languages/environments.

------
derefr
This would be even more interesting if it pulled some of the "shiny lights"
reward mechanisms that MMOs (and casinos) have going for them. I'd love to be
able to hit a "you did 10 write-test-fail-write-code-pass cycles in a row"
achievement, or something similar. It would only be truly addictive if the
points you earned had some sort of in-game use, though--perhaps you could
spend them to raise your questions on StackOverflow, or "buy" coding tools for
free fom participating companies? Or perhaps companies could use them as a
metric, and give programmers salaries proportional to their code-karma? ;)

------
rapind
I enjoyed your article. Gets me thinking about how to setup a dev environment
where you constantly and visually see progress towards goals you've set. TDD
is kind of like that already. As you knock out functionality for the tests you
can feel your progress and get that sense of achievement.

------
martythemaniak
Vapourware? That's ok, lack of existence has never bothered the Perl
community.

~~~
jrockway
Rakudo and Perl are separate projects. So I am not sure what you mean.

~~~
chromatic
He probably means that he heard somewhere several years ago (before 2005, for
example) that there were no implementations of Perl 6 and hasn't bothered
looking in the five years since then. It's okay. It's a common disorder.

~~~
mbrubeck
When the front page of www.perl.org says "Latest Version: 5.10.1," you can't
just blame other people for being confused about whether Perl 6 is released or
usable.

Look at <http://perl.org/> and then compare it to <http://python.org/> or
<http://ruby-lang.org/> (two other languages that are going through big
backward-incompatible platform transitions). Consider how someone who isn't
following the development process is supposed to find out about and download
Perl 6 (versus Python 3 or Ruby 1.9).

~~~
jrockway
Perl 6 is not the next major version of Perl 5, which is what "Perl" refers
to. The next major version of Perl 5 is Perl 5.12.

Perl 6 is a totally different programming languages that is like Perl 5 in
many ways.

~~~
mbrubeck
And yet if I go to <http://dev.perl.org/perl6/> I read that "Perl 6 is the
next version of the Perl programming language."

Read the FAQ on that page and follow the links, and try to see them from an
outsider's point of view. You and I know about the relation between Perl 5 and
Perl 6 and the rough status of projects like Rakudo. But for someone who
hasn't been following the development, it's _extremely confusing_ and its not
their fault, its the Perl 6 community's fault.

